# puppy training treats



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

wondering if anyone can recommend some good treats that i can use to start training my puppy???


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

I always used hot dogs


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

I second that...

I use chopped up hot dogs, they are cheap, don't mush up and the dogs LOVE them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

along with hotdog, I also used boiled chicken cubes, natural balance logs, cheese cubes, and random foods like chips or fries in moderation. 

Some good name brand treats to buy from the store would be zukes mini naturals and wellness pure rewards treats.


----------



## OBANA (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advices guys.i'm assuming use uncook hotdogs? Thanks. I'm also looking into treats that I can buy from a pet store, any other recommends?


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I "fourth" hot dogs. Yes just slice them up into tiny pieces and serve them raw. They are much cheaper than actually dog treats, taste better, and are actually probably a little better for them than many treats out there (if you can believe that).

Dunno about store bought treats.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually use his kibble - he loves it and it's healthy for him. Sometimes I throw a few Zukes in too. You can get those at the pet supply stores now.


----------

